# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Insurance and P & I clubs >  Off hire & Fine coverage

## Petros

Does anyone know if P & I Clubs usually cover off hire or fines risks and under which circumstances / terms? Is it a very expensive coverage and do owners choose to cover off hire periods and risks of various fines?

----------


## saltwater

> Does anyone know if P & I Clubs usually cover off hire or fines risks and under which circumstances / terms? Is it a very expensive coverage and do owners choose to cover off hire periods and risks of various fines?


 
The Strike Club is a mutual insurance Club specially formed to cover perils such as the above. Please refer to the below website for more information. 

www.http://www.thestrikeclub.com/HTML/default.htm

Below is a typical insurance offer / quotation.

Assured        
Nationality        GreeceType of cover        Strike and Delay - Full cover        Type of account        Annual entriesVessels        4 / as per attached listDaily Entered Sums        Usd 20,000.-Trading        Worldwide (see limitations / exclusions below)==================================================  ==*CLASS I&II Combined* 

Rule 8 and 9(a)(i) : Strike Cover*7 days in excess of 1 day deductible*Rule 8 and 9(a)(ii): Delay Cover*7 days in excess of 1 day deductible*Rate : *101.15%* of daily entered sum per annum pro rata==================================================  ==*COVER EXCLUSIONS*Bangladesh*COVER LIMITATIONS:*For India, Brazil, West African ports (Morocco to South Africa both inclusive) 
*a 2 day deductible to apply.*==================================================  ==*CLASS III*_Rule 10(a)(i) Crew strike__Rule 10(a)(x) Machinery Damage__Excluded_*OPTION 1*Rule 10(a)(ii) Collision, Grounding, Stranding & Striking FFO's*10 days in excess of 4 days deductible*Rule 10(a)(iii to ix) Delay        *7 days in excess of 1 day deductible*Rate: *58.85%* of daily entered sum per annum pro rata

The above cover offer will be comprehended once you have downloaded the Rule Book http://www.thestrikeclub.com/HTML/library_rule.htm 

Hope the above helps

----------


## Petros

Thanks.

I am not going to go into calculations of course, but it gives us a general idea.

The club's homepage however doesn't open. Maybe they have changed their website address (???)

----------


## saltwater

The correct address reads as follows:

http://www.thestrikeclub.com/HTML/default.htm

----------


## Petros

We are really talking about high speed in response here!!!

Thanks again.

----------

